# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2013 às 16:57)

Ena pá!...

Fui o 1º a postar no mês de junho. *FANTÁSTICO!*

Regresso ao convívio com o povo do país mais ensolarado da Europa, quiçá de Portugal (!)
O sol brilha intensamente e a temperatura está muito agradável, verdadeiramente primaveril.
Não fosse o vento moderado constante, agora de NE, e o calor era uma realidade.

*Tatual: 26,6ºC
Hr: 21%*​
Nota: estou a configurar de novo o programa Cumulus (R), para fazer o upload dos dados da estação para o wunderground. Ao final da tarde já deverá estar on-line...


----------



## Stinger (2 Jun 2013 às 02:02)

Alguem viu hoje uma mancha grande de estrelas a brilhar na zona do rio douro ?

Devia ser uma grande chuva de estrelas todas a latejar


----------



## CptRena (2 Jun 2013 às 15:03)

Boa tarde

Como se previa este fim de semana levou um aquecimento e como é comum nestas paragens litorais funciona assim

A partir das ≈0400 (locais) o vento via a NEE e mete ar quente e seco para aqui o que leva a um aumento +/- constante da temperatura até que por volta das 1200 o vento muda a NNO e começa a entrar ar mais fresco e húmido (brisa marítima) que leva a um abaixamento +/- constante da temperatura e a um aumento significativo da humidade relativa.

Extremos de hoje até agora

Tmax: 26,3°C
Tmin: 10,3°C
HRmax: 87%
HRmin: 43%

Agora:

T: 22,0°C
HR: 56%
NNO @ 16km/h


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2013 às 22:00)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu limpo, vento de Leste/Nordeste durante a manhã, já deu para sentir algum calor.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:*16.2 ºc *

máxima: *24.2 ºc*

*Actual*

tempª 20.8 ºc 

Vento NNW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1017. 5 hpa

Humidade: 56%

Início de noite muito agradável, para amanhã será de esperar uma pequena subida da temperatura.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jun 2013 às 22:27)

Boas noites, 
por aqui o dia esteve bem menos ventoso que ontem e a temperatura máxima rondou os 28ºC. 
Neste momento sigo com uma noite agradável.

Assim será esta próxima semana, temperaturas bem altas, desta vez também as mínimas, trazendo já um cheirinho a verão. 

Abraço.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Jun 2013 às 23:22)

Boa Noite!!!

Máxima do dia de hoje aqui em Espinho foi de *26,1ºC*.
A 5 km para o interior registei temperaturas de *33ºC* por volta das 13:45 horas.


----------



## Veterano (3 Jun 2013 às 08:33)

Bom dia. O vento leste a soprar moderado, provoca uma HR baixa (à volta de 20%).

  Estão 15,2º, quando o vento amainar vamos aproximar-nos dos 30º.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2013 às 23:16)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.4 ºc *

máxima: *26.4 ºc* ( a mais alta do ano )


*Actual*

temp: 20.6 ºc 

Vento :NNE : 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.0 hpa

Humidade: 54%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo com subida de temperatura, vento de Leste até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2013 às 00:38)

Boa noite

Tem sido dias bem interessantes, com calor, com algum vento à mistura.
Enfim, tem sido dias de primavera.
A salientar o vento de NO que domingo entrou apenas ao entardecer e ontem (2ª feira) apenas se fez (pouco) notar entre as 19h e as 20.30h - a esta hora voltou a rodar para NE.

Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Extremos de 2ª feira
Tmín: 12,4ºC
Tmáx: 28,8ºC

Tatual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 56%​*


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2013 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, praticamente sem vento, 15,8º, vai estar um magnífico dia de praia, antes de nova mudança!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2013 às 10:10)

Bom dia

Aparentemente temos mais um belíssimo dia em perspectiva.
Da praia não sei, mas aqui por cima os banhos de sol estão garantidos.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de ESE (a aumentar um pouco de intensidade na última hora).

*Tmín: 10,5ºC

Tatual: 23,3ºC
Hr: 26%​*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2013 às 23:38)

Boa noite

O dia de hoje foi marcado ainda pelo calor, apresentando-se o céu a partir do meio da manhã com nebulosidade alta.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento está calmo.

*Tmáx: 29,3ºC

Tatual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 51%*​
Continuação de boa semana


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2013 às 07:50)

Bom dia

Acordei com mais um belo dia, com o brilho do sol.
O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE.
Pelas imagens de satélite o nevoeiro deverá estar bem presente em toda a faixa litoral.

*Tatual: 13,7ºC (Tmín até ao momento)
Hr: 69%​*


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2013 às 08:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Pelas imagens de satélite o nevoeiro deverá estar bem presente em toda a faixa litoral.



 É bem verdade Aristocrata, até cacimba um pouco, muita humidade e vento quase nulo.


----------



## Estação SP (5 Jun 2013 às 10:27)

Algum nevoeiro e um pouco fresco.

*
Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 15,0ºC

Humidade: 92%

Vento:3,5km/h de Sul


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2013 às 21:28)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *12.6 ºc *

máxima: *16.6 ºc* ( menos *9.4 ºc* que ontem)


*Actual*

temp: 13.4 ºc 

Vento:WNW: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 88%

Pressão: 1013.5 hpa

Dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, muita neblina e humidade, sentiu-se bem uma descida acentuada da temperatura máxima em relação a ontem..

Neste momento nuvens baixas avançam vindas de Oeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2013 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

Hoje desloquei-me ao litoral-praia, talvez sonhando com algum sol mas em vão.
As nuvens não permitiram que o sol aparecesse e por isso o dia foi fresco à beira-mar.
Por cá o sol brilhou todo o dia, tendo o céu limpo da manhã dado lugar a alguma nebulosidade alta pela tarde (e agora mesmo).
Certa foi a descida de temperatura assinalável de ontem para hoje, embora de menor expressão em relação às zonas mais litorais.

*Tmáx: 23,7ºC

Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 76%​*


----------



## CptRena (7 Jun 2013 às 02:22)

Bom dia

Pipocas já são visíveis a desenvolver-se sobre o oceano, algumas delas já bem perto de terra. Mais cedo ou mais tarde ela começará a cair por aqui e depois com o aparecer do sol é que vai estoirar bem


----------



## Veterano (7 Jun 2013 às 08:24)

Bom dia. Céu com muitas nuvens, mas também a deixar passar o sol. Estão 14,8º, com vento fraco.


----------



## pedrofreak (7 Jun 2013 às 09:08)

Bom dia,porto,chuva intensa , temperatura minima, 12º máxima,nao deve passar dos 17º


----------



## CptRena (7 Jun 2013 às 11:55)

Efeito rotunda à volta do centro depressionário a não deixar as células aparecerem aqui no norte facilmente


----------



## AJCS (8 Jun 2013 às 19:01)

Temp. 16,9º c
Chuva em aproximação vinda do norte, visível no radar.

Já começou a chover.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2013 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

O dia de sábado foi marcado por períodos de chuva fraca\ aguaceiros fracos.
Ainda há poucos minutos tivemos mais um aguaceiro.
O vento tem soprado fraco, predominante de SO.
O acumulado de hoje é de *2,0 mm*.

Ontem o dia teve aguaceiros fracos, com trovoada isolada. O acumulado foi "raquítico": 1,0 mm  

*Tatual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 85%​*
Um bom fim de semana prolongado.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jun 2013 às 22:47)

Boa Noite!!!

Aqui na Cidade de Espinho acumulei* 5,4 mm *de precipitação.
Neste momento não chove.


----------



## CptRena (8 Jun 2013 às 23:46)

Este evento por aqui foi fiasco em relação à trovoada. Em relação aos aguaceiros também não houve grande coisa. Agora é que parece estar a chover algo bem comparativamente falando.

Parece que já está a acalmar. Deve ser chuva proveniente de nuvens muito baixas pois não aparece echos no radar. Mas é possível ver no satélite algo, uma mancha nebulosa sobre a zona.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2013 às 20:59)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *12.1 ºc *

máxima: *16.3 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada:* 2 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 13.8 ºc 

Vento WSW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.1 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

À semelhança de ontem, hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado com alguma chuva, em especial durante a manhã.

Neste momento céu encoberto e já caíram umas pingas..


----------



## Paula (10 Jun 2013 às 15:57)

Boa tarde.

Dia bastante cinzento com alguns chuviscos à mistura.
Atuais, 16.3ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2013 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Hoje tivemos um feriado cinzentão (o habitual nos últimos dias).
O céu esteve muito nublado a encoberto.
Tivemos chuviscos, mas sem acumulado de precipitação, isto é, inferior a 1 mm certamente.
O vento manteve-se em geral fraco de OSO.
A temperatura teve uma amplitude fraquinha, com uma diferença de 2,7 ºC entre a máxima e a mínima.

*Tmín: 13,3ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC

Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 75%​*


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2013 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã cinzenta, com chuvisco fraco, algum nevoeiro.


----------



## supercell (11 Jun 2013 às 13:51)

Dia de chuva fraca... Nem parece Junho


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2013 às 14:22)

Boas, 

por aqui tarde de chuva fraca e persistente, algum nevoeiro, sigo com *1 mm* acumulado. 

Muita humidade : 92 %

Temp actual: 15.8 ºc  ( mínima *12.9 ºc* )


----------



## CptRena (11 Jun 2013 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Dia morno e bem húmido com névoa e alguma precipitação (chuvisco), ambiente digno de se chamar tropical com T≈20°C e HR≈90%, muito abafado mesmo.


----------



## pedrofreak (12 Jun 2013 às 08:39)

Bom dia,18º,meio fresco e morno,chuviscos ,muito nubelado,muito negro,parece que hoje o sol nao vai entrar


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2013 às 16:26)

pedrofreak disse:


> Bom dia, 18º, meio fresco e morno, chuviscos ,muito *nublado*, muito negro, *parece que hoje o sol nao vai entrar*



Boa tarde.

O sol por aqui apareceu ao final da manhã, mas de facto é agora de tarde que se faz sentir.
Temos o céu pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco predominante de OSO.
A sensação é de tempo "abafado", com neblina à mistura a aumentar a sensação de calor.

*Tmín: 15,6ºC

Tatual: 23,0ºC
Hr: 44%​*


*P.S.: por favor escrevam com pontuação e espaços para tornar perceptível a leitura dos "posts".*


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2013 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro, vento fraco e 17,2.

  Talvez para a tarde apareça o sol, como ontem.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2013 às 11:24)

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se escuro a este e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes. É possivel que volte a chover.


----------



## CptRena (13 Jun 2013 às 14:37)

Manhã com céu nublado/encoberto, que acabou por limpar com a típica nortada do litoral a fazer o seu serviço de limpeza


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2013 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento é calmo.
O dia começou com céu encoberto mas entretanto lá foi perdendo a sua capa de nuvens, podendo o sol aquecer e fazer deste dia um dia primaveril...

*Tmín: 12,7ºC 
Tmáx: 25,0 ºC

Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 72%​*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jun 2013 às 21:47)

Avizinha-se uma noite fresca... Nota-se um ambiente fresco lá fora...
Entretanto o IPMA já começou a cortar nas temperaturas previam-se temperaturas perto dos 30 para a minha zona a partir de sexta agora já nem passam os 25 este ano o calor não quer nada com o litoral norte


----------



## CptRena (16 Jun 2013 às 16:25)

Boa tarde

A chuva frontal está a entrar agora na zona Norte de Portugal Continental.
Por aqui segue a ânsia pela sua chegada ao meu local.

Agora (Estação SP)

T:    20,7°C
HR: 64%
V:   SO@9,7km/h
P:   1014hPa


----------



## martinus (16 Jun 2013 às 17:17)

Em Braga já estamos em regime de chuvisco. É bem vinda.


----------



## Paula (16 Jun 2013 às 17:23)

Boa tarde.

É verdade, arrefeceu bem durante a tarde...
Entretanto começou a chuviscar por aqui, como já referiram.

Temperatura atual nos 18.4ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jun 2013 às 17:55)

Por aqui, até agora, está um fiasco. Só precipitação em altitude porque o chão está sequinho e não vi pingo cair. O radar enganou-me bem


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2013 às 18:56)

Já chove por aqui 

Pingas médias 

ambiente escuro e fresco..

15.4 ºc actuais  ( mínima *11.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.4 ºc* )


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jun 2013 às 19:23)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá o *quase* é uma realidade, isto é, tá quase...a chover.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, o vento fraco de SSO.
Tempo fresco mas relativamente agradável pela quase ausência de vento - só agora começa com ligeira intensificação.

*Tmín: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 21,5ºC

Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 72%
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa​*


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jun 2013 às 19:46)

Já chove pela Invicta.  Miudinha e acompanhada de frio. Um belo fim de tarde de Inverno!


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2013 às 19:46)

Aí está ela, mais consistente, já faz algum barulho...são umas gotas jeitosas... 

video feito agora mesmo ( ver 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/0NOTDW-tdAA"]http://youtu.be/0NOTDW-tdAA[/ame]


Muito escuro a Oeste


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2013 às 20:13)

Neste momento só cai um pingos dispersos, o chão continua seco.


----------



## Paula (16 Jun 2013 às 20:19)

Chove bem neste momento.


----------



## ogalo (16 Jun 2013 às 20:23)

chove nem ...


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2013 às 20:49)

Chove bem, *1 mm* acumulado.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jun 2013 às 20:51)

Chove bem!


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2013 às 20:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Chove bem!




Aqui já é chuva forte!

E grande escuridão


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jun 2013 às 21:01)

Chuva muito intensa agora!  
Já não via chover assim há algum tempo.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2013 às 21:08)

Chove bem agora, *0,4 mm *acumulados e a subir.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Jun 2013 às 21:16)

Chove bem aqui também


----------



## CptRena (16 Jun 2013 às 21:25)

Finalmente a imagem de radar bate certo com o que cai no solo 
E ao que parece ainda vem lá com mais intensidade 
Mas a malta um pouco a norte daqui é capaz de levar com mais


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2013 às 21:30)

Voltamos ao Outono... 

*7 mm* e a subir 

E chove...chove, gotas bem grossas!

Faltam uns míseros *4,2 mm* para chegar aos *1400 mm* neste ano hidrológico ( desde 1/10/2012)

a ver se ainda é hoje...


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2013 às 22:03)

*9 mm* acumulados, chove agora mais fraco/moderado por vezes.

Era para regar hoje os vasos do terraço...mas assim já não é preciso...


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2013 às 22:39)

Há momentos na rua estava assim( ver 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/mQoXQiy1j7c"]http://youtu.be/mQoXQiy1j7c[/ame]


uma noite a fazer lembrar o outono..

Sigo com *11.2 mm* acumulados e tudo mais calmo, vai chuviscando..


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jun 2013 às 23:00)

E lá vai caindo... que saudades de uma boa noite de chuva como esta! 
Então esses 1400?  Temos de manter o Porto verde!


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2013 às 15:12)

Neste momento chove intensamente no Porto!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jun 2013 às 16:08)

Chove sensivelmente desde as 14h30, por vezes com alguma intensidade. O mar está com uma bela tonalidade verde.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2013 às 17:30)

Boas, 

por aqui continua a tarde de chuva, atingi agora os *10 mm* acumulados.

É uma chuva fria, gotas médias.

temperatura actual: 12.6ºc 

Cai certinha 

*1411 mm* neste ano hidrológico ( desde 1/10/2012 )


----------



## frederico (17 Jun 2013 às 18:14)

Desde as 17h que o meu carro marca 12/13ºC. Temperaturas *muito baixas* para este mês.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2013 às 18:34)

frederico disse:


> Desde as 17h que o meu carro marca 12/13ºC. Temperaturas *muito baixas* para este mês.



Está frescote sim, aqui está a descer,  sigo com 12.3ºC

Continua a chuva, 11.2 mm acumulados


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jun 2013 às 20:04)

Tarde de chuva quase constante por estas bandas.

Há que manter o verde da região e, vindo mesmo a calhar, as plantações de milho agradecem!

Este mês de Junho faz-me lembrar, se não me engano, o ano de 2010 em que choveu praticamente até ao São João!


----------



## frederico (17 Jun 2013 às 21:07)

Chuva diluviana há pouco durante perto de uma hora


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jun 2013 às 21:13)

Boas noites, 
por aqui não deu para tirar o casaco durante todo o dia, a temperatura máxima rondou os 16,5ºC e a chuva fraca/moderada foi uma constante a partir da hora do almoço, por vezes puxada a vento.

Precipitação acumulada até às 19H: *4,8 mm*


----------



## Paula (17 Jun 2013 às 22:08)

Boas noites.

Dia de chuva, mais durante a tarde, com algum frio.
Este S.Pedro anda-nos a trocar as voltas. 

Para amanhã:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde.
Aguaceiros, diminuindo de intensidade e de frequência a partir do
início da tarde.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos
da serra da Estrela durante a noite.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral a sul do
Cabo Mondego e nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e interior
Centro.

Fonte: INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


E nós a dias do inicio do verão.


----------



## martinus (17 Jun 2013 às 23:07)

É sempre giro ver Portugal com as mesmas temperaturas que a Islândia:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Reurmett.html


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jun 2013 às 23:11)

Boas noites,
Volta a chover com muita intensidade neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2013 às 23:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> Volta a chover com muita intensidade neste momento.



Grande chuvada aqui, *17.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2013 às 23:23)

Boa noite. 

Os períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo durante a tarde e noite. 
Tempo fresco também a marcar o dia. O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado. 
 O acumulado de precipitação é de 11,4 mm. 

Tatual: 12,6oC
Hr: 91%


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2013 às 23:30)

Um pequeno video feito na rua há coisa de 5 minutos ( ver *720 p* )

Depois aumentou ainda mais de intensidade por algum tempo:

[ame="http://youtu.be/dldhGB8pnN4"]http://youtu.be/dldhGB8pnN4[/ame]


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jun 2013 às 23:46)

Chegou ao Baixo Minho este acréscimo de precipitação.

É sempre bom para encher as piscinas de borla...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2013 às 00:12)

Chuva fortíssima agora!


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2013 às 00:15)

Volta a chover com intensidade 

ontem *18.2 mm* acumulados. 

hoje desde as 0 h : *1 mm *


----------



## boneli (18 Jun 2013 às 00:44)

diluviana por aqui..... . Isto de facto não é normal, mas agradeço pois amanhã não trabalho com este tempo e com tantos trabalhos para fazer da Universidade só tenho que agradecer ao meu São Pedro! Siga pa direta que amanhã posso dormir.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jun 2013 às 00:46)

Snifa disse:


> Volta a chover com intensidade
> 
> ontem *18.2 mm* acumulados.
> 
> hoje desde as 0 h : *1 mm *



Boa noite Caro Snifa,

Por cá chove de forma moderada e persistente a mais de 30mns!!!!

Mas entre Domingo dia 16 (20H) e o atual momento devo ter acumulado cerca de 20mm (Nada mau), foi bom para regar as verduras!!!

Podemos dizer que temos tido por cá mais 1 dia verdadeiramente outonal!!!

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jun 2013 às 00:48)

Dados atuais:

Temp: 13.1ºC
HR: 90%
Pressão: 1009 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2013 às 01:13)

Por aqui, chuva bem forte e persistente já há bastante tempo, e sem nada para fazer amanhã só me cabe ficar na cama a ouvi-la toda a noite.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jun 2013 às 04:31)

Alguma precipitação desde as 0h...mantém-se o tempo húmido e temperatuas abaixo do normal para a época...
Sigo com 13,2°c e 95% de humidade relativa :-P


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2013 às 08:01)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite aos aguaceiros, céu quase limpo e muito sol, para secar a humidade.


----------



## pedrofreak (18 Jun 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia  manha de ceu limpo,ar frio  com média nortada,temperatura 10ª de manha,neste momento,nao deve passar dos 14º, este tempo faz-me lembrar o inicio de outono... 
Para quinta,preve-se uma subida de temperatura,vamos a ver se é desta que vem o calor vem a serio


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jun 2013 às 14:59)

Dia mais agradável, poucas nuvens...muito embora continuemos à espera do calor...mínima de 11,9°c...sigo com 18,1°c e 73% de humidade relativa...bem bom :-D


----------



## frederico (18 Jun 2013 às 17:38)

boneli disse:


> diluviana por aqui..... . Isto de facto não é normal, mas agradeço pois amanhã não trabalho com este tempo e com tantos trabalhos para fazer da Universidade só tenho que agradecer ao meu São Pedro! Siga pa direta que amanhã posso dormir.



Esta precipitação é normal. No Noroeste, fora das montanhas, a precipitação média para Junho ronda os 40/50 mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jun 2013 às 18:08)

Depois de um início de dia com poucas nuvens, eis que a tarde nos trouxe muita nebulosidade...promessa de chuva ainda hoje


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jun 2013 às 20:54)

Mantém o céu muito nublado, vento moderado de NW...actuais 14,5°c e 84% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2013 às 22:02)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *10.8ºc *

máxima: *19.3ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *5.6 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 13.4 ºc 

Vento NNW: 24 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.4 hpa

Humidade: 87%

Ocorreram alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados durante a madrugada, durante o resto do dia céu com períodos de muito nublado, bastante nortada.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2013 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

Ontem o dia terminou com chuva por vezes forte e o dia de hoje começou da mesma forma.
O acumulado de ontem foi de 14,7 mm e o de hoje 10,4 mm.
O manhã de hoje começou com céu limpo mas progressivamente as nuvens foram surgindo de NO (aparente) e pela tarde ficou por vezes encoberto - ameaçou mesmo chuva - não tive a oportunidade de constatar "in loco" se de facto caiu alguma coisa
Neste momento o vento está calmo e o céu pouco a parcialmente nublado.

*Tmín: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC

Tatual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 74%​*


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2013 às 08:10)

Bom dia. Continua a instabilidade, com céu encoberto, a ameaçar chuva e vento a passar de fraco a moderado. Para já 14,6º.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2013 às 21:45)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *10.1 ºc *

máxima: *17.5 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 14.8 ºc 

Vento:NW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.2 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Dia com céu pouco nublado, aumentando nebulosidade a partir da tarde, neste momento céu encoberto, já caiu por momentos uma ligeira morrinha.


----------



## Veterano (20 Jun 2013 às 22:38)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> ...



  Continuamos com temperaturas de Primavera envergonhada, com a agravante de uma nortada fora de época


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2013 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, com algum nevoeiro, parece mesmo que ainda irá chover!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2013 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Bem vindos ao início do verão e ao maior dia do ano...*SEM SOL!*

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de norte.
Para já até nem está fresco, ligeiramente temperada a manhã.
Pareceu-me ter chovido qualquer coisa ao início da madrugada, mas estava na fase de adormecimento e nem me dei ao trabalho de ir à janela ver

Ontem disseram-me que choveu durante a tarde na zona das praias de Matosinhos, mas aqui não a vi.

*Tatual: 20,1ºC
Hr: 47%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jun 2013 às 13:31)

Depois de algum tempo desaparecido cá volto para relatar as nossas amigas condições meteorológicas! 

O verão ainda não veio a sério, parece estar com medo, mas parece que para a semana as temperaturas já vão subir até valores normais para a época, e irão manter-se durante algum tempo.

Hoje o dia começou nublado com uma manhã amena.
Por agora o ceu encontra-se com algumas nuvens, com a sol a irradiar por entre elas e a aquecer a tarde. O vento sopra fraco.

Tatual: 21.5ºC
Hrelativa: 41%


----------



## frederico (22 Jun 2013 às 20:04)

O Litoral Norte continua fresco. Estive em Matosinhos e o termómetro do carro não passou dos 19ºC. A estação do aeroporto não atingiu os 20ºC. Máximas bem abaixo da média. Este mês de Junho deve ser dos mais frescos das últimas décadas aqui nesta zona.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2013 às 01:22)

Boa noite.

Por aqui tivemos um sábado excelente, agradavelmente quente (Tmáx: 26,8ºC), com muito sol, mas ainda com noite fresca (Tmín: 10,6ºC).

Agora a noite (madrugada) apresenta um nevoeiro bastante denso, fresco, com ligeiro orvalho a começar a cair - a tradicional *orvalhada de S. João* aí está!

Tatual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 82% (suspeito de falha no sensor porque a atmosfera está saturada - brevemente coloco o novo sensor termo-higro em funcionamento).

Continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## Stinger (23 Jun 2013 às 02:34)

Por acaso deu para reparar que no litoral ( praias ) havia uma especia de neblina e como tal nao passou dos 19ºC como aqui foi referido 

Por gondomar tempo limpo e quente , porem agora á noite está fresco e com boa humidade relativa .

Os proximos dias tendem a ser mais secos e quentes


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2013 às 12:37)

Bom dia, 

por aqui mínima de *11.6 ºc *

neste momento *22.0 ºc* que é a máxima do dia.

A partir de amanhã as temperaturas deverão subir consideravelmente, mesmo aqui mais no litoral talvez se aproximem ou cheguem mesmo aos 30 graus, antes da rotação do vento para NW ao início da tarde ( como é habitual nestas zonas)


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2013 às 23:25)

Boa noite

Tivemos hoje um dia mais quente, ainda que não tenha chegado aos 30ºC (Tmáx: *28,7ºC* às 15.39h).
A noite ainda foi fresca (Tmín: *12,2ºC* às 03.19h), com muito nevoeiro e orvalho.
O dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado mas o vento rapidamente dissipou a nebulosidade.
Temos agora uma noite esplêndida, com uma lua brilhante, amena e com vento calmo.

*Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 38%​*
Durante esta semana as zonas mais litorais deverão ter temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC que, como já referiu o colega Snifa, darão lugar a alguma baixa de temperatura quando o vento rodar de E para NO.
Sendo assim o calor está garantido e, para quem puder, a praia deverá ser chamativa ao contrário das semanas anteriores.

Bom S. João e boa semana**


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2013 às 12:30)

Bom dia. O vento leste a soprar desde madrugada já provocou uma subida interessante da temperatura, a prometer uma semana de grande calor!


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2013 às 23:14)

Boas noites, 

por aqui o dia mais quente do ano com máxima de *29.6 ºc* ( mínima de *17.9ºc* )

Neste momento uns agradáveis 24.7 ºc , com o vento muito fraco, já de NE.

Durante a manhã bastante vento leste, algumas rajadas superiores a 40 Km/h, a partir do início da tarde rotação do vento para NW.

Amanhã deverá subir mais um pouco, os 30 graus serão certamente  ultrapassados


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2013 às 07:19)

Bom dia, 

mínima tropical de *20.7 ºc* 

Neste momento 22.0 ºc 

vento Leste 24 Km/h

Humidade: 29 %

Pressão: 1018.5 hpa

Em perspectiva um dia bastante quente!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2013 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

Céu limpinho, limpinho...
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de ENE.
Já está quentinho e a prometer mais um dia de completo verão

*Tmín: 13,9ºC (03.13h)

Tatual: 26,5ºC
Hr: 17%​*


----------



## CptRena (25 Jun 2013 às 12:31)

Que calor! 
A temperatura já foi aos 31,1°C na estação aqui perto, agora já está em fase de descida com a viragem para NO do vento, mesmo assim a brisa de NO ainda é bem quente


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2013 às 13:24)

Boa tarde. O vento a amainar e o calor a aumentar! Mesmo junto ao mar, estamos com 25,6º.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (25 Jun 2013 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Aqui a manha começou quente, e a tarde já quente vai, parece que hoje vamos ter mais um dia tórrido!

Tatual: 32.2ºC

Hrelativa:17%


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2013 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.

Que *TOSTA*!!!
Pelo menos é assim que costumo ouvir quando está calor como hoje...

De facto temos tempo quente e vento fraco a moderado de ENE\NE.

*Tatual: 30,9ºC
Hr: 13%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jun 2013 às 13:53)

Boas tardes,
por aqui está um forno, após este fresco fim de Primavera, este calor inicialmente custa a aguentar.


----------



## supercell (25 Jun 2013 às 14:09)

Agora é que fazia falta um ventinho...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Jun 2013 às 16:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas tardes,
> por aqui está um forno, após este fresco fim de Primavera, este calor inicialmente custa a aguentar.



Boa tarde Vizinho, Boa tarde a todos,

De facto está um verdadeiro forno pela vertente sul da cidade da Bracara Augusta. O termómetro por cá já passou esta tarde acima dos 34ºC sem qualquer problema!!!

Atualmente estou com 33.3ºC, a humidade mantém-se bem baixa com fluxo predominante de Leste (21%). A pressão barométrica mantém-se dentro da normalidade (1017 hPa).

Ainda há poucas semanas atrás ouvia-se por aí alguns membros preocupados com a existência do verão pelo nosso cantinho, veio em força e para ficar alguns dias !!!


Cmps


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jun 2013 às 17:17)

Aqui está calor mas sempre uma nortada que diminui bastante a sensação térmica.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2013 às 19:40)

Boa tarde companheiros,

Como era de esperar o dia hoje foi bastante quente...máxima de *32,1ºc*...mesmo aqui perto da linha costeira...
A partir do meio da tarde começou a fazer-se sentir algum vento de NW...baixando um pouco a temperatura...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (25 Jun 2013 às 19:41)

Boas!
Hoje a temperatura subiu aos *35.4ºC* mas que calor mesmo!!! 

Parece que esta noite vai ser uma outra noite de temperaturas elevadas péssima para dormir!!!

Tatual: 30.9ºC
Hrelativa:11%


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2013 às 20:34)

Continua uma noite agradável, actuais *28,1ºc* e *41%* de humidade relativa...vento fraco de NW...


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2013 às 21:32)

Boas noites,

por aqui máxima de *32.0 ºc* ( nova máxima do ano)

Neste momento 26.2 ºc 

Em perspectiva mais uma noite quente e talvez uma nova  mínima tropical na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2013 às 22:34)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Parece que esta noite vai ser uma *outra noite de temperaturas elevadas* péssima para dormir!!!



Boa noite

Não me parece que por cá tenhamos muito do que nos queixar.
As temperaturas noturnas não são por norma elevadas cá na Chã de Ferreira.
Esta noite tivemos uma mínima de 13,9ºC, nada elevada. Convém é aproveitar a noite para arejar a casa, vidraças bem abertas, para deixar a frescura noturna entrar - ainda estamos longe das noites tropicais de outras paragens...

Nada de novo a não ser o registo de uma *Tmáx.* de *33,6ºC* pelas 16.06h.
Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

*Tatual: 20,3ºC
Hr: 41%​*
Continuação de muito calor (meteorológico e humano)


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2013 às 22:44)

Mantém-se ambiente quente a esta hora, ainda com uns actuais *25,3ºc* e *54%* de humidade relativa...

Como é habitual nestas noite de verão aqui junto do mar, a influência do vento é imensa...actualmente vento praticamente nulo de este...favorece a manutenção da temperatura bem quente...


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2013 às 07:20)

Bons dias, 


mais uma mínima tropical : *21.7 ºc *


Neste momento a habitual lestada e já 22.5 ºc


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Jun 2013 às 11:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Não me parece que por cá tenhamos muito do que nos queixar.
> As temperaturas noturnas não são por norma elevadas cá na Chã de Ferreira.
> Esta noite tivemos uma mínima de 13,9ºC, nada elevada. Convém é aproveitar a noite para arejar a casa, vidraças bem abertas, para deixar a frescura noturna entrar - ainda estamos longe das noites tropicais de outras paragens...;



Ahaha pois mas a temperatura demora algum tempo a baixar e só de madrugada arrefece mais, mas a essa hora já eu estou a dormir  por isso para mim está muito quente.

O calor continua  , mas hoje com um ventinho a acompanhar 

Tatual:29.8ºC
Hrelativa:15%


----------



## supercell (26 Jun 2013 às 13:16)

Estão 31ºC à sombra... Se não fosse esta brisa marítima era bem pior...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Jun 2013 às 13:41)

Parece que portugal passou a ser o inferno que calor, calor demais!!! 

Tatual:*32.4ºC*
Hrelative:*12%*


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2013 às 13:45)

Boas

O vento já virou NO sendo que a tendência agora é para diminuir a temperatura aqui mais junto à costa

A EM do Estação SP, Gafanha da Nazaré, registou uma máxima de 32,8°C estando agora com 29,6°C


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Jun 2013 às 19:56)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a temperatura foi aos *35.8ºC*, sendo assim este dia mais quente do que o de ontem.

Se assim continuar ainda vou pensar que vivemos em Africa !  xD 

Tatual:30.8ºC
Hrelativa:18%


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2013 às 20:09)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Espinho hoje chegou aos *33.2 ºC* e de tarde esteve a nortada como costume.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2013 às 20:10)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Tatual:30.8ºC



Aqui estão *19,2ºC* só para comparares.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2013 às 20:20)

Dia mais quente do ano, batido o record da máxima em relação a ontem...uns interessantes *32,8ºc*...

Como já foi falado a partir das 16h começou a soprar vento de NO e a temperatura foi baixando gradualmente, actuais *26,6ºc* e *50%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Jun 2013 às 20:43)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aqui estão *19,2ºC* só para comparares.



Pois isso deve ser por causa do vento que ai se faz sentir, que bem sei que é muito mau pois no domingo estive perto da praia e estava uma ventania que não se aguentava, quem me dera que aqui estivesse essa temperatura, mas agora já está um pouco mais fresco com *28.7ºC*.

Hrelativa:*21%*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2013 às 21:30)

Boas  noites 

por aqui máxima de *31.8 ºc* , o vento leste  por vezes com rajadas  durante a manhã foi moderando uma subida maior da temperatura ( máximo *45 Km/h* de ENE às 9:48 h ) a partir da tarde rotação do vento para NW.

Neste momento uns agradáveis : 26.0 ºc


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2013 às 22:03)

Actuais *25,5ºc* e *56%* de humidade relativa...começa a deixar de se fazer sentir o vento de NW e eis que a lestada vai manter durante a noite a temperatura acima dos 20ºc...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Jun 2013 às 00:14)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Hoje a temperatura foi aos *35.8ºC*, sendo assim este dia mais quente do que o de ontem.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Freamunde!Allez,

Hoje a EMA (Braga Merelim) registou 33.4ºC as 16H, por cá devo ter registado também perto dos 34ºC mas ainda bem que a humidade tem andado baixa porque com valores da HR na ordem dos 80-85% em dias característicos das trovoadas seria muito mais desconfortável!!!

Até pelo menos Domingo espera-se pelo Minho e Douro Litoral dias bem quentes, para quem pensou que o verão estava definitiavamente fora da corrida bem se enganaram!!! 

Ainda não vivemos na África, mas quando tivermos Temp 2M na ordem dos 39-40ºC por cá a semelhança do famoso e "triste" verão 2003 onde a canícula atacou grande parte da Europa aí sim podemos dizer que vivemos em África  .

Dados atuais:

Temp: 22.9ºC (Noite Tropical  )
HR: 58%
Pressão: 1016 hPa


----------



## Estação SP (27 Jun 2013 às 00:28)

Boa Noite.

*Extremos de Ontem:
*
Temperatura Máxima: *32,8ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *12,8ºC*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 17,2ºC

Humidade: 76%

Vento: 6,1km/h de Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2013 às 08:14)

Bom dia.

Nada de novo...o calor já nos faz companhia a esta hora.
O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNE.
A humidade relativa já está muito baixa.

Ontem a temperatura máxima por cá foi de *33,8ºC* (a Tmáx. do ano).

*Tmín: 16,7ºC (03.17h)

Tatual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 24%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Jun 2013 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia estará quente novamente, sigo já com *24.5ºC*

Hrelativa:*20%*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Jun 2013 às 13:15)

Boas,

o dia já vai quente, com o vento a abrandar!

Tatual:*30.2ºC* 

Hrelativa:*18%*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2013 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

O panorama mantêm-se, com céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.
Aparentemente hoje a Tmáx. deverá baixar ligeiramente, mas a sensação continua a ser de calor.

*Tatual: 30,9ºC
Hr: 16%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Jun 2013 às 16:10)

Tatual:*33.5ºC* 
Hrelativa:*14%*


----------



## Paula (27 Jun 2013 às 21:02)

Boa noite.

Dia bem quente por Braga. 
Máxima chegou perto dos 37ºC, no centro da cidade.


Por agora corre uma brisa bem fresca, acompanhando os 29.0ºC que se fazem sentir de momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jun 2013 às 21:03)

Hoje os termómetros não subiram tanto, mesmo assim pareceu-me mais abafado o ambiente, também devido à humidade estar um pouco mais alta que ontem...

Máxima de *31,2ºc* esta tarde...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jun 2013 às 21:13)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia bem quente por Braga.
> Máxima chegou perto dos *37ºC*, no centro da cidade.
> ...




Não te parece demasiadamente elevado? Segundo as estações do IM parece-me difícil ter passado os 34ºc sequer...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Jun 2013 às 21:38)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia bem quente por Braga.
> Máxima chegou perto dos 37ºC, no centro da cidade.



Não achas uma temperatura alta demais? Na EMA de Braga,Merelim apenas chegou aos 33ºC!

Tatual:*24.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*29%*


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2013 às 21:41)

Boas noites,

Por aqui mais um dia quente e algo abafado, notou-se alguma bruma na atmosfera ,  misturada com fumo

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *20.2 ºc* ( terceira mínima tropical consecutiva )

Máxima: *31.0 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 26.3 ºc

Vento N: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.3 hpa

Humidade: 49 %

Mais um início de noite quente


----------



## Paula (27 Jun 2013 às 22:50)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não achas uma temperatura alta demais? Na EMA de Braga,Merelim apenas chegou aos 33ºC!
> 
> Tatual:*24.4ºC*
> Hrelativa:*29%*





MarioCabral disse:


> Não te parece demasiadamente elevado? Segundo as estações do IM parece-me difícil ter passado os 34ºc sequer...



Também achei algo elevada (mas na altura não dei grande importância) mesmo no que diz respeito às horas a que foi registada essa temperatura. Penso que a estação, a da escola secundária dona maria II, não esteja devidamente protegida por um _radiation shield_. Isso explicaria a subida da temperatura, penso eu.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jun 2013 às 23:45)

A temperatura máxima de hoje aqui em Espinho foi de *31,0ºC*.

Neste momento *21,1ºC*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jun 2013 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia está semelhante ao de ontem mas penso que hoje será um dia mais quente  ! 

Tatual:*27.9ºC* 

Hrelativa:*14%*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jun 2013 às 13:18)

Muito calor!!! 

Tatual:*32.4ºC* (13h:18)
Hrelativa:*11%* (13h:18)

--------15h:53--------

Tatual:*34.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*10%*


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2013 às 20:41)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia bastante quente, nova mínima tropical, só esta semana já são 4 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *20.3 ºc *

máxima: *31.3 ºc *

Neste momento ainda: 27.4 ºc


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jun 2013 às 20:55)

Boas,

hoje foi um dia sufocante, com a máxima a chegar aos *35.2ºC*! 

Por agora está um pouco melhor, mas ainda quente.

Tatual:*26.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*19%*


----------



## CptRena (28 Jun 2013 às 21:03)

Bom fim de tarde

Hoje o dia não foi tão quente aqui no litoral como nos dias passados

Max: 29,0°C


Agora um pôr-do-sol fabuloso com a poeirada que anda no ar ficou um círculo, bem definido, laranja forte a vermelho, à medida que vai descendo no horizonte


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jun 2013 às 21:07)

Boas,

Dia aparentemente mais fresco que os anteriores graças à permanência de uma ligeira brisa durante grande parte da tarde. Ainda assim, quente demais para mim!


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jun 2013 às 22:05)

Hoje foi um dia mais quente do que ontem, registei *31,4ºC*, mais 0,4ºC que ontem.
Esta noite está bastante agradável e sigo com *19,9ºC*.


----------



## Estação SP (28 Jun 2013 às 23:16)

Boa Noite

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *29,0ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,6ºC*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 18,1ºC

Humidade: 69%

Vento: 5km/h de NNE


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jun 2013 às 00:27)

Boa noite.

O dia de 6ª feira foi mais um dia quente.
Estaremos já a entrar numa fase de onda de calor, atendendo ao valor médio das temperaturas máximas para o mês de junho.
O início da semana deverá ter temperaturas mais agradáveis, embora se preveja ligeira subida a meio da semana.
Só é pena as condições para os incêndios estarem a tornar-se de dia para dia mais favoráveis.

O céu apresentou-se com neblina, acinzentado, e o vento soprou fraco a moderado de ENE (tendência).

*Tmín: 16,5ºC (às 23.49h)
Tmáx: 32,6ºC (às 16.31h)

Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 39%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Jun 2013 às 11:22)

Boas!

Hoje parece que o dia vai ser mais quente do que o de ontem!!! 

Tal como o nosso companheiro Aristocrata disse, de dia para dia as condições para a ocorrência de incêndios aumentam! 

Tatual:*31.2ºC!* 
Hrelativa:*18%*


----------



## supercell (29 Jun 2013 às 11:31)

Sigo com 26ºC dentro de casa e lá fora já deve bater os 30ºC... 

Espero que na próxima semana o tal dia em que as temperaturas descem apareça.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2013 às 16:02)

Boas tardes

Muito calor por aqui, temperatura actual de *33.2 ºc *que é a máxima do dia e do ano até ao momento.

Mínima novamente tropical com *22.0 ºc*, também a mais alta do ano.

Vento muito fraco, sopra ainda de Leste


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jun 2013 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

Efectivamente estamos perante o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento.
O vento começa agora a enfraquecer e com isso a temperatura está agora no seu máximo do dia.

O céu permanece limpo, com escassa neblina.

*Tmín: 15,8ºC (01.28h) agradável!
Tmáx: 34,3ºC (15.50h)

Tatual: 34,1ºC
Hr: 11%​*


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2013 às 16:22)

*33.6 ºc*

Vento (aragem) ainda de Leste,ontem por esta hora já tinha rodado para NW


----------



## Paula (29 Jun 2013 às 16:32)

Boa tarde. 

Dia quente, por cá. O vento faz-se sentir de momento de NNE.
A temperatura estava perto dos 34ºC, às 14h.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jun 2013 às 16:54)

Mas que forno...*34,2ºc*...a máxima que já não deverá ser batida...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2013 às 17:08)

*34.0 ºc* actuais e o vento não muda para NW


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2013 às 21:12)

Noite quente com *26,7ºC*.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Jun 2013 às 00:04)

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano, a máxima chegou a uns escaldantes *37.2ºC* !!! 

Tatual:*21.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*41%*

Parece que amanhã espera-nos outro dia muito quente, mais quente do que o dia de hoje!


----------



## Paula (30 Jun 2013 às 00:40)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano, a máxima chegou a uns escaldantes *37.2ºC* !!!
> 
> Tatual:*21.5ºC*
> Hrelativa:*41%*
> ...



Afinal de contas estamos é no verão e na altura de tempo quente 

Por cá a noite segue quente.. mas à beira rio é que se está mesmo bem!
Ainda 24.2ºC a esta hora.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2013 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Ontem a temperatura máxima foi de 34,9ºC, a máxima do ano.
Veremos se hoje haverá novo máximo...

*Tmín: 17,1ºC (Mínima mais alta do ano)

Tatual: 27,6ºC
Hr: 20%​*


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2013 às 10:05)

Bons dias 

mínima elevada de *24.2 ºc* 

Neste momento já 26.9 ºc 


Vento de E/ENE: 16 Km/h

ontem a máxima foi de *34.4 ºc* 

a ver se é batida hoje


----------



## supercell (30 Jun 2013 às 10:46)

Só na praia é que se está bem, o meu termómetro analógico chegou aos 27ºC...


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2013 às 12:40)

Neste momento  30.9 ºc

Grande coluna de fumo vinda leste, e que já vai sobre o mar....começa a dança dos incêndios......


----------



## Stinger (30 Jun 2013 às 15:48)

Na zona de sao pedro ontem a noite ainda estava a arder e agora parece que se mantem


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jun 2013 às 15:54)

Por aqui por Felgueiras, calor insuportável, estão cerca de 36º...
Sai agora para ir ao café quase que assava...


----------



## Stinger (30 Jun 2013 às 16:03)

Grande coluna de fumo daqui de sao pedro , parece que advinham quando vai estar vento para atear fogos


----------



## Paula (30 Jun 2013 às 16:06)

Boa tarde.
Neste momento fazem-se sentir uns quentes, 35.8ºC.
Já dentro de casa, e com o ar condicionado ligado, está-se bem melhor com 28ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2013 às 18:54)

*40.5ºC *em Monção às 17h.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jun 2013 às 18:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> *40.5ºC *em Monção às 17h.



Onde viste esse dado? Não me parece provável esse valor... 35, 36º talvez, mas mais de 40 não me parece...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2013 às 18:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Onde viste esse dado? Não me parece provável esse valor... 35, 36º talvez, mas mais de 40 não me parece...



Precisamente no IPMA


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jun 2013 às 19:25)

Continuo a achar estranhos esses 40.5 ainda por cima nessa zona. Provavelmente essa estação deve estar exposta ao sol...


----------



## Geiras (30 Jun 2013 às 19:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Continuo a achar estranhos esses 40.5 ainda por cima nessa zona. Provavelmente essa estação deve estar exposta ao sol...



A estação de Monção, ao que percebi, encontra-se num "buraco", pelo que é absolutamente natural ter 40ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jun 2013 às 19:46)

Geiras disse:


> A estação de Monção, ao que percebi, encontra-se num "buraco", pelo que é absolutamente natural ter 40ºC.


Ok, então obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2013 às 20:06)

Geiras disse:


> A estação de Monção, ao que percebi, encontra-se num "buraco", pelo que é absolutamente natural ter 40ºC.




O local tem de facto excelentes condições para ter máximas elevadas.
Deixo aqui informação que confirma isso mesmo, local bem abrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2013 às 22:44)

Boa noite.

Hoje obtive nova *máxima do ano* com quentinhos *35,8ºC*.

Infelizmente as subidas de temperatura começam a ser marcadas pela presença do "inestético" fumo dos incêndios, um mal dos Portugueses...

O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E.

*Tatual: 24,1ºC
Hr: 24%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Jun 2013 às 23:15)

Boas!

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano com a máxima nos *38.5ºC*!!!  e dentro de casa continua o forno com 30.5ºC ! 


Tatual:*26.3ºC*
Hrelativa:*24%*


----------

